# Best Fit in Southeast Pa



## rdracer1 (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any reccomendations for getting a fit done in either around Philly or the lehigh valley? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Here's a few*

I've heard good things about Cycles BiKyle in Bryn Mawr, Cadence in Manayunk and Elite in Philadelphia.

http://www.bikyle.com/

http://www.cadencecycling.com/

http://www.elitebicycles.com/

HTH.

- khill


----------



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

*Wobble-Naught!*

Forget those. The best, most precise fit you will get in the area is the Wobble-Naught fit from Elliot McAllister. Give him a call at 215-200-6080 and he'll be happy to set up an appointment with you. I was set up in the middle of last year and couldn't be happier with the way he fit me.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

*try also*

Try Guys Bicyles in Feasterville. guysbicycles.com.

i've heard good things about Cadence & Elite. Been fit by Kyle w/ mixed results (knee problem & neck pain).


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ditto the no-no for kyle.*



dwg61668 said:


> Try Guys Bicyles in Feasterville. guysbicycles.com.
> 
> i've heard good things about Cadence & Elite. Been fit by Kyle w/ mixed results (knee problem & neck pain).


A friend of mine spent big $$ there to be fit. Not happy with his fit or his purchase. Wouldn't recommend him.


----------

